# Anyone dealt with beguana??



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

I re-homed animals to this person, she promised a good home to them, then Athravan discovered them for sale on the freead's.


I am totally and utterly digusted.
:censor:
:-x:-x:-x


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Thats terrible. I dont like people making money out of peoples kindness by pretending to give free animals a home just to sell on for profit


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

That is disgraceful! I feel for ya dude i really do!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

grr annoying to say the least


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

I met her at the train station, and gave her the reps, she live sin Gosport and they are now all up for sale.
You are scum you sad cow! Plain and simple!

That fence lizard has gone through so much, i especially wanted a permanant home for him, i told her i was having trouble letting him go.

:-x:-x


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

aww thats horrible. makes you think twice about re homing rather than selling animals


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats not on :-x

a quick way to becoming black listed in this small community 

GRRRRRR


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

SteveL said:


> Thats not on :-x
> 
> a quick way to becoming black listed in this small community
> 
> GRRRRRR


 
Thats my plan, to spread it about! It's not on.
I dont care what excuse there is, theres nothing when she said she'd have them and then sells them a week later!


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

She picked them up not last friday but the one before, and now their up for sale on the free ad's... here.....

*PLEASE FEEL FREE TO REPORT THIS PERSON....*
I have a male skink, very tame, can handle but dont put himdown ...

I have a male day gecko i think hes male anyway! on grade 2 cric...

i have a male fence lizard in need of a good home, no viv, i do ...


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

oooh she left a mobile number:no1:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I think it does say she's moving on the Day Gecko ad? But still, you'd know if you were moving! Dopey cow


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> I think it does say she's moving on the Day Gecko ad? But still, you'd know if you were moving! Dopey cow


 
She told me she was moving when she picked up the reps from me in person! so yes she did know! I assumed she was takin the reps with her.

I dont even care if the decision was sudden, she should have offered me back my reptiles i gave to her for FREE! instaed of selling them for money!
*It's not on!*


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

even if her moving meant she couldnt keep them she still should have come back on here explained the sitution and reoffered them for free rehome


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

lekkie said:


> even if her moving meant she couldnt keep them she still should have come back on here explained the sitution and reoffered them for free rehome


yep she must know shes doing wrong or she would advertise them on here too.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry to have been the bearer of bad news.. these are blatantly being resold for profit.. I only noticed because they were the exact same pictures that Jinx used in her rehoming thread and I knew it was a different name and area and thought it was a picture stealer... turns out to be much worse than that!

I hope the person who took these lizards who needed a kind and permanent home and decided to sell them on for profit is thoroughly ashamed, and has the decency to see this and return them to Jinx so she can find a GENUINE home for them.

If there was any good reason why the person could not keep them, she would surely have either offered them back to Jinx, or be offering for free/rehoming and not just to whoever turns up with some cash.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

lekkie said:


> oooh she left a mobile number:no1:


 
I could never phone, it'd anger me too much.
I just want to forget about it, i cant think about what kind of conditions she's got those animals in.
I bet it was all a bunch of lies.

ive got to stay happy and positive. I just hope they go to nice homes!! Thats all i care about!
Thats why they were free to her, i thought they'd have a nice home.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

lekkie said:


> even if her moving meant she couldnt keep them she still should have come back on here explained the sitution and reoffered them for free rehome


hit the nail on the head!!!!!! why didnt she try to rehome them on here i am sure there would be loads of people intrested, like me my o/h is down that way on wednesday i would have taken them and there deff would have had a permeant home with me.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ring her and have a go at her


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

As Athravan has said it's purely for profit, I haven't seen them advertised on any Reptile Related Classifieds (where the most views would happen) so it's purely profit orientated and hoping she wont get caught by the likes of us. I've just emailed her saying I know the situation and am willing to take them off her hands if they are such a burden and I will return them to Jinx or find other suitable LOVING homes.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Did she drive from Gosport to Devon to collect them? thats like 5/6 hour drive there and back isnt it?


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

t-bo said:


> Did she drive from Gosport to Devon to collect them? thats like 5/6 hour drive there and back isnt it?


 
No, she made the excuse that her partner had the car, and came by train.
Of course she could have lied as i walked off and got in a car.
But i knew where she was coming from, so i knew it was far and asked her if she was ok with it. Apparantly her ticket did'nt cost much, so well worth selling some animals for £20 each!
:-x


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> As Athravan has said it's purely for profit, I haven't seen them advertised on any Reptile Related Classifieds (where the most views would happen) so it's purely profit orientated and hoping she wont get caught by the likes of us. I've just emailed her saying I know the situation and am willing to take them off her hands if they are such a burden and I will return them to Jinx or find other suitable LOVING homes.


 
That so nice of you!

I bet she did'nt expect this or to be discovered.

If it was all innocent, she should have contacted me, and the last message i got was...

"there all doing fine, i'll send you some pics soon".

They should not be up for sale for any money let alone £20!!


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

grrrrrr


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Jinx said:


> She picked them up not last friday but the one before, and now their up for sale on the free ad's... here.....
> 
> *PLEASE FEEL FREE TO REPORT THIS PERSON....*
> I have a male skink, very tame, can handle but dont put himdown ...
> ...


there not listed on these links ??


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

tokay said:


> there not listed on these linked ??


looks like they have been removed, they was there 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Grrrrr that is sooo well all i can say is grr -_- not impressed. I was quite tempted when you had them up.... Hmm im about 130 miles from there.... According to the map, butttt i can get there with about 100 - 110 a different way. As going through sailsbury is far quicker :/ stupid map. Meh... I shall send her a message, and if i do manage to convince Tam to take me down there you are more than welcome to them back for free.


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

That's really cruel. TBH she should be banned unless she can provide a satisfying story to everyone.


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

She just took advantage of free animals and wanted to make some money. There are many part of the 'story' that dont add up. I think we can all use this, anyone rehoming animals should make sure the people are ligit first. The worst thing is all the lies, and i dont believe she was attacked for a second, just want us to feel sorry for her but it dont wash. Also if she knows her mothers going to kick her out why is she getting animals that are going to need to care for. Also if shes lost her job how was she going to feed them and care for them. I dont believe there is a brother either. She just wanted to sell them to make some money thats all there is to it and now shes been caught out shes trying to make it look like a misunderstanding and now they are up for rehoming.
Thats my opinion of the situation and now lets see these animals get to a decent home


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

:censor:i hate peep like this so much! there is no excuse whatsoever, if she couldnt keep them for any reason, fine, like everyone said, either give them back or rehome them (to a good home for free, like she got them), there is no excuse whatsoever for selling them. poor things i dread to think how stressed they be being passed from pilla to post. i dont blame ya one bit for being angry, i know i would be absulutly livid!:blahblah:


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

i cant beleive someone could do that sort of thing , its just not on grrrrrrrr :bash:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

That is disgusting :S
Sorry, probably a late reply... Only just noticed it..
But when she was an active member on here she talked to me.. came across as weird :S with constant lies etc..

I feel sorry for the poor reppys she only stepped forward to take so that she could get a profit from them... 

I wonder what kind of housing she kept them in until she could sell them


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

weird in what way?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

i wanted the fence lizard bt she says shes giving it to her friend


----------



## Cali (Jul 5, 2007)

I have just read through this post. Its discusting!!... I cant belive someone could do something like that!!.. I know this has been said a few times over but I have to say it aswell!!!... Does anyone know if she still has them for sale? I actually live in Gosport so I can go and check them out!!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

shes sold the gecko but she says she might give the fence lizard to her friend


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

enough on this topic.


----------

